# Lanzar Opti4000d low output voltage



## the_dealer (Apr 18, 2013)

I built a box for a guy that's running a lanzar Opti4000d, I'm having some issues with it. I went to set gains with a dmm and the most I can get is around 30v with the gain maxed, then finally went into protect mode. Since he just put in a used HU we thought maybe something was wrong with the rca's, so I tested it in my ride (does the same thing). Took the amp apart and don't see anything wrong at all. Nothing burnt, discolored, or anything. Both sides of the board look brand new. What should I look for to try to figure out what's wrong with it. Any ideas? 

Sent from my Motorola 2950 Special Edition 3w.


----------

